# Riding stables with good hacking near Aberdeen or Inverness



## janehelen (13 July 2014)

I am looking for recommendations for riding stables with good hacking either near to Aberdeen or to Inverness. Looking for ones with good forward going horses, not the kickalong riding school type. I've been to Glen Tanar which was good but looking to explore more of the North East/Highlands & get some good riding at the same time.

Thanks!


----------



## Dry Rot (13 July 2014)

janehelen said:



			I am looking for recommendations for riding stables with good hacking either near to Aberdeen or to Inverness. Looking for ones with good forward going horses, not the kickalong riding school type. I've been to Glen Tanar which was good but looking to explore more of the North East/Highlands & get some good riding at the same time.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

You may find there are owners looking for a rider in that area. (Inverness is about 100 miles from Aberdeen so you have mentioned a large area). I'm a bit further still but would really welcome someone proficient to ride a Ridden Champion Highland pony, also a couple of youngsters. No shortage of hacking. Forestry or beach, your choice! Edited to say, no money involved.


----------



## janehelen (14 July 2014)

Dry Rot said:



			You may find there are owners looking for a rider in that area. (Inverness is about 100 miles from Aberdeen so you have mentioned a large area). I'm a bit further still but would really welcome someone proficient to ride a Ridden Champion Highland pony, also a couple of youngsters. No shortage of hacking. Forestry or beach, your choice! Edited to say, no money involved.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I hadn't thought of that as a possibility. Sadly I am somewhat time restricted due to a demanding job. I suspect Tain may be a little far for me (based in Aberdeen). But thanks for the suggestion & the offer nonetheless.


----------



## Wiz201 (15 July 2014)

janehelen said:



			Thanks. I hadn't thought of that as a possibility. Sadly I am somewhat time restricted due to a demanding job. I suspect Tain may be a little far for me (based in Aberdeen). But thanks for the suggestion & the offer nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

I work full time but share a horse. Owner is at home all day anyway so she is happy for me to come and ride the horse when I can. If you find the right owner who can be flexible its possible to share a horse whilst working. That's the whole point of it really.


----------



## khalswitz (15 July 2014)

janehelen said:



			Thanks. I hadn't thought of that as a possibility. Sadly I am somewhat time restricted due to a demanding job. I suspect Tain may be a little far for me (based in Aberdeen). But thanks for the suggestion & the offer nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

You may find Inverness a trek then - it's 2 hrs up the a96!!!

Glen Tanar is probably the best in Aberdeenshire for hacking on hired ponies. There are good riding schools, but most of them lack decent hacking. Places like Oldfold and Tillyoch are close to town with good facilities but not really hacking oriented...


----------



## Dry Rot (15 July 2014)

khalswitz said:



			You may find Inverness a trek then - it's 2 hrs up the a96!!!

Glen Tanar is probably the best in Aberdeenshire for hacking on hired ponies. There are good riding schools, but most of them lack decent hacking. Places like Oldfold and Tillyoch are close to town with good facilities but not really hacking oriented...
		
Click to expand...

A96 = a leisurely 50mph average at best! But on some other major roads 1m = 1 minute = 60mph.

I wouldn't wish the A96 on my worst enemy!


----------



## khalswitz (15 July 2014)

Dry Rot said:



			A96 = a leisurely 50mph average at best! But on some other major roads 1m = 1 minute = 60mph.

I wouldn't wish the A96 on my worst enemy!
		
Click to expand...

It's horrendous. I often end up heading to the Black Isle for work, and I've got that I go down the a9 to Grantown, and either over the Tomintoul road in summer, or the Dufftown and down by Rhunie to Alford in winter instead of the A96!!! Google maps thinks I'm mad, but every time I take the A96 I get held in traffic... particularly at Inverurie and Elgin!


----------

